# 16 weeks and just bit my son !!! How do I handle this?



## Cassie (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi All,

Looking for some more expert advice. My almost 4 month old pup has just bitten my son on the chin. She was digging up some gravel in the garden and he went to pick her up to pull her away from it. She turned around and nipped him on the chin. He let her down and came in to tell me. (she drew blood and left a mark). I promptly went out to her (back at the gravel) picked her up, smacked her on the nose and put her in time out in our gated utility room. She knew she had overstepped the mark as very sheepish when I let her out and rather than run straight to me which she normally would do she went to my son. I probably handled it all wrong but a gut instinct just took over me. How do we make sure this doesn't happen again? Is this a warning sign of an aggressive dog or merely puppy behaviour? I do understand that he probably took her by surprise but so did I and she didn't attempt to try to bite me. Would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is a tough one. Olive has bitten my kids. Not nipping either. Like growled and bit them. It happens when they put their bodies over her to hug her or try to pick her up. The way I handle this is to tell my kids not to do these things! It would be different if she was biting them for no reason, but imo she feels threatened by this and biting is the result. It's important for kids to understand how they can and can't treat dogs. I don't want my kids thinking it's ok to go up to dogs and pick them up or hug them. That is dangerous. Did he pick her up from behind? He may have startled her. I completely understand how angry you feel. I was on here after Olive bit my daughter and I was really upset. Honestly I would teach your son that he can't pick her up. I'm not sure how old he is, but if he is really young the dog isn't going to feel secure with him picking her up. Some dogs are ok with kids hanging on them or picking them up, but some aren't. I think this is one instance where your son has to respect that the dog doesn't trust him to do that. This has really helped us. Olive never bites my kids now. A few times they have forgotten the no pick up rule and she has growled and snapped. She perfectly fine with them if they are playing with her or petting her. Just no hugging over her body or picking up.

I don't think you handled it properly, but you were angry and things happen. I personally wouldn't strike my dog. Especially after a period of time had passed. By the time you got back outside to smack her she had no idea what she was being smacked for. That's probably why she was afraid of you when she got off her time out. In her eyes you just smacked her for no reason. I'm not judging you at all. Lots of us have been there. I've never smacked Olive, but I have yelled at her and felt guilty after. The mama bear comes out when our kids are hurt! I'm not sure there was anything you could have done since you were there when it happened. You have to correct a dog right away or they don't remember what they did. Maybe don't leave her alone with your son for a while. I don't leave my kids alone with Olive right now. They are 3 and 5 and I just can't trust that they won't get over excited and try to pick her up.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Oops. Didn't mean to post that twice! is there a way to delete posts on this forum?

I meant to say that I don't think it means you will have an aggressive dog. She is still small and things could scare her easily. Since you said she turned around to bit him it sounds like he did pick her up from behind and I'm sure that startled her.

it took some adjustment for me to be ok with the fact that my kids couldn't pick Olive up. Ideally I wanted a dog that would tolerate my young kids a bit better, but now I look at it as a positive. It gave me the opportunity to teach my kids how to behave around dogs.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She does not know she overstepped the mark - she only knows you were angry and hit her and although it is never a good thing to do - so long after the event will have not linked it to nipping your son at all.

Kids and dogs need close supervision and it should never be a function for a child to correct the dog or move it from anything. Adults should be called for all jobs which involve moving dogs from somewhere or stopping them doing something unless they can call them away for a game.

Sorry your son has been hurt - but as jaimebpa1 says it sounds like you need to set rules for the kids regarding handling the pup.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

In angry situations, we do things that maybe we shouldn't necessaries do. I don't believe in hitting my dog, and just so you know, your dog didn't act sheepishly because she "knew" she stepped over the line, she moved sheepishly because she was afraid of you. you need to find out what works for you, and what works for your dog, there are many different ways to deal with a nippy dog. you need to tell them firmly no, and make them understand, but hitting your dog is not the way to do it. You can yelp and make noise when teeth make contact, or ignore the dog, or put them for a time out without repremad. There are lots of options and I know that you were upset she hurt your son. baby teeth are sharp, and can do more damage than intended. 
Make sure that you play the swap game with her too so that she doesn't get possesive over things.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My daughter who is 10 can get very carried away with Buddy and he gets more and more excited which has ended up with her getting scratched (by accident just coz they're playing).

I think all children need to be supervised around dogs and no matter how many times you tell them he is not a toy they will see them as such,i would prehaps talk to your son and explain that the puppy didnt mean to do that it was an accident and maybe set up some games for them both to play together with treats while you watch ,remember to re inforce to him that puppy's are animals not toys and show him the correct way to pick up etc.

I agree she wouldnt of known what the slap was for but dont worry weve all done things in the heat of the moment.

Puppy teeth do hurt so im sure it was very scary for him you dont want him to be afraid or not like her anymore so if they can have some nice play times together asap im sure this will all be forgotten.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I do hope your child is ok. Puppy teeth are very sharp - I have a couple of scratches to prove it !

I wouldn't say your dog is aggressive - still young, yes & finding his feet. I imagine he was startled or just in a 'zone' of intent on the gravel. 

Its hard with puppies & children. My 3 boys are 11, 7 and 4 and its difficult to get them to focus on what is right & wrong with the dog. Its really important for them to bond but also for you to be there to step in too. 

My Dexter can be a bit bitey & we are working on it. I always make sure he is not around the kids when he has a 'moment' - I pop him in his crate to calm down. I found it hard when he started as I was paranoid that I too had an aggressive dog but I now see that there are factors that start him off - flappy clothes especially dressing gowns (so now we don't wear them), his evening hour of over excitability (I now try & get him to have a rest early evening) and when he needs the toilet (for some reason he starts to bite when he needs to go so we always take him for a toilet break at the first sign of biting).

So if the pup continues to bite - maybe see if a pattern immerges. You may find that it is a one off.

Don't beat yourself up about the tap on the nose - a mothers instinct is very strong.


----------



## Cassie (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. This website is just fantastic. I hope with experience i can mentor in addition to just asking the questions at the moment. I agree re the slap - it was not the right action to take. I don't slap my kids so why would I slap a dog. My son is 10 and think he did surprise her while she was distracted with digging so she was merely defending herself. I will keep a lookout for similar behaviour again but hopefully it was a once off. Thanks again.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My friend gave me a useful tip ,get your son to give her her dinner for a couple of weeks this will re inforce to her she is bottom of the pack .

Get him to pop the bowl on the floor then get him to get her to sit and wait then tell her when she can eat,if he's struggleing at first id put her lead on so he can easily grab her if shes not doing it.

Worth a try??


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

DONNA said:


> My friend gave me a useful tip ,get your son to give her her dinner for a couple of weeks this will re inforce to her she is bottom of the pack .
> 
> Get him to pop the bowl on the floor then get him to get her to sit and wait then tell her when she can eat,if he's struggleing at first id put her lead on so he can easily grab her if shes not doing it.
> 
> Worth a try??


I gave a friend the same tip when her Cavvie started to try and be pack leader to her youngest daughter who was also about 10 at the time. She would do all the feeding for a couple of weeks and would give or take away any food. It definitely worked and the Cavvie stopped trying to rule her  They rarely bite the hand that feeds them! I don't think the puppy is going to be aggressive but just got caught unaware and they can nip a bit when young - my daughter was 17 when we got Beau and Beau thought she would be the pack leader with her and nipped her a few times until she learned that timeout wasn't any fun! Good luck and it will all turn out ok


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Very difficult with puppies and children. Probably puppy was startled and reacted instinctivly don't think you can blame the pup. Too late to do correction several minutes later, maybe make sure children do not distract puppy without firstly announcing their presence to give puppy a chance to know they are there. Don't think you have an aggresive pup just one reacting to outside influence.


----------

